# Who wants a custom title/prize/thingy? WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

I've decided that instead of just buying/renewing myself a Custom Title account, I'll buy one for someone else as well!  So if you want to be the lucky one who gets it, just put up a post saying so.  The 'winner' will be picked by a toss of the dice, and announced on this thread.  Deadline is Wednesday the 29th at 4:00 P.M. Eastern Standard Time.  Good luck!  

EDIT:  The deadline is a week from this first post, so don't worry about a time limit.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, this is really cool of you!!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

Eh, I've decided to clear out my paypal account, but in a generous manner.    Plus, I like supporting this place.   If enough people show interest, I just might double their chances.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2004)

if you really want to clear out the account just make a large transfer to......


----------



## Krieg (Sep 22, 2004)

Sign me up!

With the caveat that when I finally get around to sending Morrus some cash, I will pass it on to someone else...


----------



## Kabol (Sep 22, 2004)

Sign me up aswell - Cool idea


----------



## Trainz (Sep 22, 2004)

Sign me up !

 ...what ?

 Oh... never mind.

 BTW, I think that's an awesome way to support ENW. You could also use the money to buy EN Pub stuff, but I applaud your altruism.


----------



## Obfuscated (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hey look! A Bandwagon!*

*Hop*

I would love a chance at a custom title.  Thanks for being so awesomely generous.

As far as preferences?  One lucky winner should get a full community supporter account.

-Ob

*Lurk, Lurk*  I've spent years trying to get over the 'lurker' status thing.  I just feel like my opinion is not all that important most of the time.  Or at least that my commentary is not far off from someone else who has usually spoken before me.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

Heck, it's not the big awesome deal you make it to be.   

But I will have to ask that if the winner is a lurker, that they post just a _little_ more often.  After all, what's the use of a free Custom Title if you can't show it off?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Sep 22, 2004)

Can I still sign up for this??


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey I'm totally in!  Pick me pick me!  

_Edit: Custom title is all I'd want.  And I promise to mention you in it (Angcuru made this custom title possible!).

Edit edit:  My email is permanentlyash@yahoo.com in case you need to email me._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

Please sign me up   I'll also pass the title I get when I finally remew my CS status to someone else.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Can I still sign up for this??



More or less.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 22, 2004)

Waste of money to buy a custom title

.. uhm wait ..

Doh!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I will be buying my third account this year in November, I gave my second away last month so...mmmmmm, whom to pick!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 23, 2004)

May I put my name into the hat as well?

*blast, what to pick?*

Duhmmmm....uhm.....ok...Custom title?

Err...*shaking head*

Can we poll for it?:\


----------



## Non-human Resources (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I think it's too late to join in, but I want to up my post count.

Hmm, I think I will make my line "Your fired!"

Probably for reading these boards while at work.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 23, 2004)

Moi aussi! Thankyou!

*c'mon lucky-number Nine!*  

Edit: I vote for the "spread the love" option! 4 CTs!


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 23, 2004)

I could always use another one...


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Sep 23, 2004)

Right here!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 23, 2004)

Hat. Ring. Throw. 

Edit: Four. WinnArs. Good.

Edit 2: mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## FireLance (Sep 23, 2004)

I have no hat, especially not of d02, but pick me anyway .

EDIT: The more the merrier! Four winners, I say.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 23, 2004)

This is astonishingly nice. Thanks, Angcuru!


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool. Thumbs up!


----------



## AuroraGyps (Sep 23, 2004)

That's really nice of you.  I'm always telling people how nice people are on this board.  Well, I'm in, as long as people without a paid membership are eligible.

Edit: Well, my vote is for majority rules.  Whatever the most people decide is cool with me.  Winning any of the prizes would be nice.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice idea, Angcuru.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess you may as well toss my name in there. I've been planning on subscribing, but the checking account balance never seems to allow it. One way or the other, I will sign up before Christmas hopefully. 

Don't give a damn about the title, I want the search function.


----------



## Stone Angel (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice so nice.

Whoo hoo 500 Crothian watch out.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 23, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> That's really nice of you.  I'm always telling people how nice people are on this board.  Well, I'm in, as long as people without a paid membership are eligible.




That's the whole point.   The custom title means you get a community supporter account with all the benefits. So it's actually those that already are paying for membership that aren't eligible.


----------



## ASH (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, please throw my name in to the bundle... I have always wanted custom title status here... but never really had the chance, or $ to buy one.  The PMing would be nice.. as well as the search function.

Its really cool of you to do this Angcuru.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 23, 2004)

i'd like my custom title to be "Registered User".


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 23, 2004)

There seems to have been some confusion here.  There are now a lot more options for an account than just the whole Community Supporter Package.  You can pick and choose which options you want, so you could have just the name, just the pming, just the search function, etc. Whatever you want.  

So I should have been more specific about the prize thingy, I guess.  I don't really use any of the functions, just the Custom Title, which is $10.  But I didn't want to go $25 cheaper and deprive ENWorld of that twenty five bucks.  So the prize was to be a Custom Title Account for one or two winners, depending on the number of entries.  But I've changed my mind.

So I figure I'll toss out a few options and let people choose what the prize should be.  I'd put up a poll, but that option isn't available for editing threads/posts.  So if the mods/admins want to tack on a poll of the following options, it would be a lot more convenient that having people voice their preference post by post.

Whichever is preferred is fine by me, as roughly the same amount of cash goes to ENWorld.  Which is quadruple the intial value of the prize.  Which is a good thing

Goes by # of prizes - description - value.

1 - Community Supporter Account = 1 year Full Community Supporter account. Includes: Search, Private Messaging, Who's Online, RPG, Custom Titles, plus any new features. Value $35.

3 - Community Supporter Accounts - Same as above, but for 3 months. Value $12.50 Each.

4 - Custom Title Accounts -  Have a custom title under your username for 1 year. Value $10 each.

Another option is to have the sole winner(if that's the case) pick which one it will be.  But in any case, if the winner want to opt out for one of the other options, it will of course be possible.

So, we can have one really lucky winner, or severaly less lucky, but still quite fortunate winners.  

Please delay any 'votes' until an admin has confirmed whether or not a poll can be added.  If it can't then I or a mod/admin will make another thread for the poll.

And BTW, to any admins/mods, could we sticky this so it gets more exposure?


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 24, 2004)

Angcuru, consider this my entry into your generous sweepstakes.


----------



## Fieari (Sep 24, 2004)

And this is my entry.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation. I don't feel a special need for the Title thing, so I guess I'll go ahead and pony up soon. The full options are what I'm after. I'll find some bill I can delay. Take me off the contest list, but you have all my regards all the same ;p.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2004)

Sign me me up as well. This is really great of you, Angcuru.

And I vote for the four custom titles option.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 24, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Sign me me up as well. This is really great of you, Angcuru.




Me too!

BTW: I am close to the 1000th post, and intend to give a virtual party on this forum when it happens. There will be 3 avatar pics to win (for those interested)...


----------



## devilbat (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd like to be in on this too.

And thank you for the generosity.

I vote for the four winner option.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for this Angcuru, you rock. Sign me up.

EDIT: And just the title sounds good.


----------



## Torm (Sep 24, 2004)

Torm the True would also like a chance to win your generosity. And if I win, I promise to tithe 10% to my temple.

(Of course, being Torm, that 10% just comes back to ME.   )

I am in favor of the four-winner option.


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you are being a very generous person, good for you! Please add me to the contest as well. I was intending to get a membership in the next few months but if I win I'll pass it along as well.

I'd forgotten just how cool the folks on this board really are...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, it's been about 24 hours and no reply from the mods, so I guess I'll have your preferences on the prize in text.  If you've put yourself down for the contest, please go back and edit your post to show which option you'd prefer.   A majority vote will be needed for any one option to be picked.  Otherwise, it'll be the four custom titles, since that way, more people win.


----------



## Torm (Sep 24, 2004)

Instead of voting for the prize beforehand, why not just let people put what they want it to be, and then pick a winner. If that winner chose the one big prize, they get that. If they chose the 3 or 4 winner option, go from there picking two or three more winners to fill that out?

For the record, I'm going for the 4 winner option. I like to win, but I don't need the full account features, and I don't want to be greedy. Not that I'm judging anyone who wants the one big prize - maybe they _would_ use all the acc't features, I just know I wouldn't.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Sep 25, 2004)

Put me in, please.

Though I really want search, I don't want to cost you too much money, so I am content with just a custom title.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 25, 2004)

Count me in. I'd be thrilled to get a 'Custom Title' account.

I vote for the four winner option.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 25, 2004)

Real nice idea, Angcuru!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 25, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Torm the True would also like a chance to win your generosity. And if I win, I promise to tithe 10% to my temple.
> 
> (Of course, being Torm, that 10% just comes back to ME.  )
> 
> I am in favor of the four-winner option.



I knew it!!!! Money trial is a complete circle


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, it seems that an overwhelming majority want the four-title-winner option.  I prefer that one myself.  As of now, each entry has a 16.67 % Chance of winning a Custom Title.  Just thought that might interest you all.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, it seems that an overwhelming majority want the four-title-winner option. I prefer that one myself. As of now, each entry has a 16.67 % Chance of winning a Custom Title. Just thought that might interest you all.



 Coolness, sir. Can I join the choir of metoos?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 26, 2004)

Alright then.  Now it's 25 entries with 16% chance.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a reminder, the deadline is tomorrow, folks.


----------



## Wraith Form (Sep 28, 2004)

My mommie cut up my credit cards (including PayPal account), so now I have to rely on the charity of others to get me nice things like custom titles, four-winner prizes, an expensive date with Pirate Thanee at McDonalds, etc.

So count me as officially "enrolled".  If I win, please email me at wraith_form@msn.com....thanks!  (I really want the Search feature, but I'll also volunteer for the less-greedy route.)

Oh, and thank you!


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 28, 2004)

The ability to search would be sweet but then spreading the joy is cool too.


----------



## cantrip (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm not too late, am I? If not, I'd like to try my luck.

And I vote for 4 winners


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2004)

90 minutes till the winners will be decided, so this is the last bump/chance ffor those who haven't entered yet.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 29, 2004)

I think I'll creep stealthy-like under the wire here.  Sign me up!

Oh, and I vote for 4 winners too, provided that option isn't already set in stone anyway.  More winners = more happy.

And my e-mail address, should you need it, is Jaberwocky_Slayer (at) hotmail (dot) com.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2004)

Alright, the contest is over, and the winners are....

*cheesy drum roll*

Krieg, Ash, Torm, and Robbert Raets!  Congrats!

The Custom Title accounts will be activated once I get everything settled with 'Russ.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 29, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Alright, the contest is over, and the winners are....
> 
> *cheesy drum roll*
> 
> ...



BLAST!  You got my hopes all up, because my _real_ name is Ash.  Oh well.  Very cool of you to have this drawing!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Torm (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank ye, thank ye!  

My e-mail is torm1975 at bellsouth dot net if you need to contact me for anything.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh wow! 

Thanks Angcuru!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2004)

Angcuru. Cool. Very.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations to Krieg, Ash, Torm, and Robbert Raets!

Maybe this is a karmic backlash for seeing this thread as soon as it was posted and not responding until an hour before the deadline.  Curse my slackerhood!   

Impressive display of generosity here, Angcuru.  Great stuff!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 30, 2004)

(Goes into Chibi mode, flailing arms and legs around) Yay!

 er... sorry 'bout that...


----------



## ASH (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh My Gosh...

I never really expected to win..

This is awesome of you Angcuru. Thanks...

If you need to get ahold of me you can email me at
ashbranstad@hotmail.com


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I jumped on the band wagon.  WRAITH FORM and TRUTH SEEKER have been given CS Accounts!  Morrus is taking care of it, so enjoy!


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well, I jumped on the band wagon.  WRAITH FORM and TRUTH SEEKER have been given CS Accounts!  Morrus is taking care of it, so enjoy!



Woah.

Let the good times roll!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 30, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Woah.
> 
> Let the good times roll!



You MAY be next.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2004)

Hand. Evil. Notsomuch.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> You MAY be next.



Haha, hey, if so, like I told Angcuru, your name would be in my Custom Title.  Something along the lines of "Brought to you by XXXX" where XXXX = name of whoever gave me stuff. 

And yeah, that's not very evil of you.

You may have to change your alignment to neutral.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice, Hand of Evil!   

Can't wait to see what the winners put in for their Custom Titles.


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 1, 2004)

Trust me, I was stunned! I checked this thread yesterday and didn't see my name...then last night received an email that I'd won!  YAY!

I'd like to express my appreciation to Angcuru, Hand of Evil and everyone else that made winning this possible. This is a nice treat for someone who is....well, let's just say that I'm on a budget right now. (I have a money-spending addiction that is potentially as serious and debilitating as a drug habit, i.e. no credit cards or debit cards for me.)

So thank you!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome for those who won, thanks Angcuru. I've been craving a title, but didn't want to buy the package; now that I'm informed I think I'll get myself one.


----------



## Torm (Oct 3, 2004)

Um, I didn't get an e-mail. Were all the winners supposed to have gotten one?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 3, 2004)

Nah, I didn't send out any e-mails.  I sent Morrus the money, and he said he'd take care of the rest.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2004)

I've had the list of winners from Angcuru.  I won't send out emails, but those who won should suddenly find themselves able to use Search, etc.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 4, 2004)

I sent out an email to Wraith Form because of post in this message, I don't know if Truth Seeker even knows!


----------



## Krieg (Oct 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I won't send out emails, but those who won should suddenly find themselves able to use Search, etc.



Where exactly does one change their title?


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 4, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Where exactly does one change their title?



Go to "My Account" in the tool bar near the top of the page. On the left there should be a link for "Edit Profile." One of the options should be User Title.


----------



## ASH (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone know how long it will take before the user titles can be changed..?? And, What should mine be???


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm wondering if I read Morrus' post right.  Did he say he's giving the winners full community supporter accounts? 

ASH:  How about "You cannot read this" ?  Strange enough to work.  Come to think of it, how about 'Iconic Mother +5' ?


----------



## Krieg (Oct 4, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Go to "My Account" in the tool bar near the top of the page. On the left there should be a link for "Edit Profile." One of the options should be User Title.



Hmm...don't see it as of yet.


----------



## ASH (Oct 5, 2004)

I dont see it yet either.. But hey he is a busy guy.

As for the titles..the first two are okay. Got any others anyone..?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 6, 2004)

The accounts should be updated now - I threw in a bit extra to give the winners a full one-year CS account.  Any problems, let me know!


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, that's awesome, Morrus!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 6, 2004)

It's like I've always said - Morrus is the greatest.
(Struts around with shiny new custom title)
How's it look on me?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 7, 2004)

*Humble Thanks...*

Well...this, is indeed a welcomed gift.

I am sorta speechless, for once.

**speechless**




































Hand of Evil, Morrus & all EnWorlders...thank...you.


p.s: The bad side to all this, if anyone is not really thinking about it...that Wraith Form and me...are now extensions of Hand of Evil, hence the hand part...he has a plan....bbbbbbwwwwhhaaaa!...*ahem*


----------



## Torm (Oct 7, 2004)

Angcuru and Morrus, thank you both. "Thank you" doesn't express it enough, but I can at least type that. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Torm (Oct 7, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> As for the titles..the first two are okay. Got any others anyone..?




"Name's Ash. Housewares."

"Shop Smart. Shop S-Mart."

"Klaatu, Barada, Ni..cough..cough"

"Chosen of Pikachu"


----------



## Obfuscated (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I wasn't one of the lucky winners (congratulations Krieg, Ash, Torm, and Robbert Raets!)  That just means I'll need to pinch a few pennies and pony up for my own account.

Thanks again to Angcuru for being so generous in the first place.



Man, I really need to start breaking out of Lurker mode...I've been a member for a loooong time and have a pitiful post count.


----------



## Torm (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, now I feel silly - I have a perhaps unfortunate tendency to assume everyone on here is male even if their pic is female. After all, _I'm_ male, but like looking at women enough to use pics of them as avatars on some message boards, myself.   My suggestions now seem goofy. Hope they're at least good for a laugh.

Although - with the job at Wally World, the housewares one might not be so inappropriate, after all. Including the desire to run free through the store with a shotgun. 

A new suggestion, now that I've flipped through your journal thingy:
"Blue Bubblegum"


----------



## Krieg (Oct 7, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The accounts should be updated now - I threw in a bit extra to give the winners a full one-year CS account. Any problems, let me know!



Wow, thanks Morrus! You didn't have to do that!...Although it _is_ greatly appreciated.

OK so here are my two possible choices for my custom title:

ملائكة الموت

equitis secundus

Any preferences or comments regarding which I should use?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 7, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks Morrus! You didn't have to do that!...Although it _is_ greatly appreciated.
> 
> OK so here are my two possible choices for my custom title:
> 
> ...




wow, nice ones, hmmmm, slight alteration I did, inspiration given by Buttercup, self potrait of me, the lettering or custom title...still in debate.

I would take the first one.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 7, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, now I feel silly - I have a perhaps unfortunate tendency to assume everyone on here is male even if their pic is female. After all, _I'm_ male, but like looking at women enough to use pics of them as avatars on some message boards, myself.  My suggestions now seem goofy. Hope they're at least good for a laugh.
> 
> Although - with the job at Wally World, the housewares one might not be so inappropriate, after all. Including the desire to run free through the store with a shotgun.
> 
> ...



I hope ya realize ya'll gave entry to avatar of a god to walk within our midst...


----------



## ASH (Oct 7, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, now I feel silly - I have a perhaps unfortunate tendency to assume everyone on here is male even if their pic is female. After all, _I'm_ male, but like looking at women enough to use pics of them as avatars on some message boards, myself.   My suggestions now seem goofy. Hope they're at least good for a laugh.
> 
> Although - with the job at Wally World, the housewares one might not be so inappropriate, after all. Including the desire to run free through the store with a shotgun.
> 
> ...




You actually read my journal thingy... wow. Thats cool.

Oh, and thanks so very much for the extra bit, and everything. Its great this is indeed one of the best places on the net.


----------



## Krieg (Oct 8, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I would take the first one.



Do you know what it says? Or the inspiration for it?


----------

